# cap of bleach myth true???



## T_BÃ¼DxMÃ¡N_T (Sep 29, 2009)

hi ladies and gents i was wondering if the myth that you can mix a cap full of bleach with water and drink it to pass a drug test was true or not??


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

please dont do that........


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58&highlight=passing+drug+test


----------



## Tater (Sep 29, 2009)

Yup totally, but you should probably do us a favor and drink the entire bottle.


----------



## T_BÃ¼DxMÃ¡N_T (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks guys i knew it was fake but i mean i have to pass a random test and i know its comin soon but i cant do something that will only clear it for a temporary amount of time because i dont know exactly when it is


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

ya but dude..bleach...do ya really think you could stomache it? have you smelled bleach up close lately?


----------



## Tater (Sep 30, 2009)

Read the book I posted if you are interested in learning something that actually has to do with passing a drug screen.

Also if you knew it was fake then why ask such a stupid question?


----------



## T_BÃ¼DxMÃ¡N_T (Sep 30, 2009)

cause im desperate tater. and thankyou for the help with the book i really appreciate it.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  s.t.i.d.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 30, 2009)

I heard if you drink a capfull of bleach mixed with water that you will pass your drug test.  I don't know if it's true, just passing along what I heard...


----------



## Tater (Sep 30, 2009)

Holy crap, sorry, totally off topic but I just got your avatar.  HAHAHAHA so awesome.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't know what it is.  What do you think it is?  It sort of looks like a King Chrimson cover but I know it's not.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

eh I thought it was a pumpkin who commited suicide with a plastic bag..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 30, 2009)

I think we're talking about Tbud, 2 dog .  Say that 3x real fast


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

I may be getting sick...eck.. thanks for the heads up art I feel queasy...trying to sit here and smoke it away.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 30, 2009)

Tbud 2dog Tbug 2 dob Tbub 2 gug


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

good try art...


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

2Dog, is that you in a chipmunk suit riding that quad ?   HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

ya I super charged a tonka truck & highlighted my hair with white stripes for flash...


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...... Im super stoned rite now :fly: :fly: :fly: :stoned: :stoned: are you sure thats you


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 30, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Holy crap, sorry, totally off topic but I just got your avatar. HAHAHAHA so awesome.


 

I dont get it.  I gonna go drink some bleach now:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

or my evil twin........



			
				smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> I dont get it. I gonna go drink some bleach now:hubba:


1 cap will do ya...s'what I heard anyways..from a friend..


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

...  theres two of you !   :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

double the trouble...me and my rodent friend..do u know what kind of road rage a chimunk can have??? 1 pound of pure fury.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

They knock nuts out of the tree's onto my truck all the time .... darn lil varmits !  The one in your avatar looks like their leader.... !


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

he is tough guy has an acorn tattoo...


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

take me to him !   lol


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

sucker will take your eye out with a nut before you even see em...or so the legends say....


----------



## Tater (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry I was talking about your avatar Art, I didn't get it at first but then realized the pumpkin is scared/sad because he's been suffocated to death.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

T_BüDxMáN_T said:
			
		

> hi ladies and gents i was wondering if the myth that you can mix a cap full of bleach with water and drink it to pass a drug test was true or not??


The Department of Health has guidelines for the proper amounts of household bleach that can be used to SAFELY treat water that you intend to ingest. Any stronger and you'll either have a night at the emergency room or you'll be dead. (Was that clear?)

*Purifying by adding liquid chlorine bleach*

If boiling is not possible, treat water by adding liquid household bleach, such as Clorox or Purex. Household bleach is typically between 5 percent and 6 percent chlorine. Avoid using bleaches that contain perfumes, dyes and other additives. Be sure to read the label. 

Place the water (filtered, if necessary) in a clean container. Add the amount of bleach according to the table below.

*Mix thoroughly and allow to stand for at least 30 minutes before using (60 minutes if the water is cloudy or very cold).* 

*Treating Water with a 5-6 Percent Liquid Chlorine Bleach Solution
* 

*Amount of Water: Bleach Solution to Add
* 
1 quart/1 liter: 3 drops, Treating Cloudy, Very Cold, or Surface Water: 5 drops 

1/2 gallon/2 quarts/2 liters: 5 drops, Treating Cloudy, Very Cold, or Surface Water: 10 drops 

1 gallon: 1/8 teaspoon, Treating Cloudy, Very Cold, or Surface Water: 1/4 teaspoon 

5 gallons: 1/2 teaspoon, Treating Cloudy, Very Cold, or Surface Water: 1 teaspoon 

10 gallons: 1 teaspoon: Treating Cloudy, Very Cold, or Surface Water: 2 teaspoons 

DOH Pub 821-031


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Sorry I was talking about your avatar Art, I didn't get it at first but then realized the pumpkin is scared/sad because he's been suffocated to death.



:rofl: Now that's funny.  So 2dog was right after all.  My apologies, 2dog!  My satori came out really well - we smoked some last night :hubba:

I think the pumpkin is in the process of suffocating  

I really enjoyed everyone's Halloween avis last year so I kept mine for this year.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2009)

So, if you drink ten gallons of water, a teaspoon of bleach is safe?  That being the case, you simply need to dilute the teaspoon of bleach with ten gallons of water.  No problem, I'll get started now.


----------



## T_BÃ¼DxMÃ¡N_T (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahahaha funny **** Alistair lol


----------



## Tater (Oct 1, 2009)

Stoney he was asking if it would help him pass his drug test, not how much he should use.  Also that info is for making water safe to drink from a non potable source such as a lake or river and should only be used in situations where you have no other drinking water available.  Bottom line drinking bleach will not help you pass a drug test.

Your info is relevant it just doesn't really answer the question.

Also if you drank enough water to make a capful of bleach safe you would simply dilute your pee enough to pass, so skip the bleach and just drink water.


----------



## T_BÃ¼DxMÃ¡N_T (Oct 1, 2009)

nicely put tater


----------



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2009)

I was only kidding T BuD.  The point Tater just made is the point I was trying to make; that is to say, just drink lots of water.

I just finished reading the book by Ken Biscranium, and drinking lots of water is just a small part of his detox plan.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

You still can't call this myth busted, yet.  No one has presented evidence that drinking a cap full of bleach will or won't make you pass a drug test :hubba:.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> You still can't call this myth busted, yet. No one has presented evidence that drinking a cap full of bleach will or won't make you pass a drug test :hubba:.


I guess the point I was making was missed.

Bleach is one of the deadliest poisons on earth. Don't play with it or you will end up dead.

Hey Tater, was that clear enough for you?

You can also shoot yourself in the head with a shotgun to pass a piss test. That one works as well as the bleach will.


----------



## Tater (Oct 1, 2009)

Whats with the attitude?  How was I supposed to infer that from your post on how to safely drink bleach?

Say what you mean, text does not convey tone or sarcasm well.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait.... what?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Whats with the attitude? How was I supposed to infer that from your post on how to safely drink bleach?
> 
> Say what you mean, text does not convey tone or sarcasm well.


I did say what I meant. The point I made was clear. The information was accurate in it's showing the proper dilution that is necessary if you are going to ingest bleach. The intent was to explain that it can be used safely, but only in the dilution rates shown.

You must have missed what I said in the first part of that post. I'll repeat it:

"The Department of Health has guidelines for the proper amounts of household bleach that can be used to SAFELY treat water that you intend to ingest. Any stronger and you'll either have a night at the emergency room or you'll be dead. (Was that clear?)"

Now, had you read this and understood it, you would have seen that the word "safely" is right there. That naturally means that it isn't safe otherwise.

Whether or not it will make a dead man pass a piss test is irrelevant.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

Going to have to call this myth


_Busted!_

Game over, man!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

well the important thing is that he didnt drink the bleach...the scary thing is how many other people out there do or will...without this site ( & Art ) to declare it a myth...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, but Stoney did the heavy lifting on this one


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

lol...stoney has a vast wealth of knowledge...wish we could hook you guys up to puters and print out all the good stuff  ....I think between the two of you I could listen to stories and smoke all night...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

Just for the record, we all know Stoney has a lot more stories than I do :rofl:
J/K, Stoney!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

everythings a competition.....who has bigger buds?...lol men.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lol...stoney has a vast wealth of knowledge...wish we could hook you guys up to puters and print out all the good stuff ....I think between the two of you I could listen to stories and smoke all night...


Ha! Yer killin me! I have nightmares about someone hooking me up to electricity in this chair with things to hold my arms...and the hat! Yikes! You ain't hookin me up!  

:holysheep: 


Art? Art's just crazy!  

It's why he and I get along so well!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lolwish we could hook you guys up to puters and print out all the good stuff  ....



No point, you'd just get a bunch of porn, eh, Stoney?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

oh Art...porno women in spiky stilettos and big tin hats...weird kinky stuff...

and I remember reading that pot kills the sex drive...another myth guys??


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh Art...porno women in spiky stilettos and big tin hats...weird kinky stuff...



OK, we're getting a little too close to the truth, there, 2Dog.

I say we consider this thread

Jacked

and move on


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

ur true desires revealed...wouldnt she be holding a pot brownie..?!?!?!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm putting my tin foil hat on now.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

*jacked....  In A Big Way     :d *


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm putting my tin foil hat on now.


 

slipped into something comfortable eh?? lmao...Hey chris...Hubby ditched me to go play poker. Im bored.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 1, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> No point, you'd just get a bunch of porn, eh, Stoney?


Yeah, but the farm animals we'll see in yours are so cute! Hhahaahaaa Yikes!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh My Art  :holysheep: :hubba:


----------

